# NSW 30-6-12 Newcastle harbour to NEWcastle beach and back



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

New sounder installed, yak sitting on new trolley. been hanging since installed to have a go

Woke up 5.30 and headed down to Horseshoe beach to launch. checked nobbys southern corner for beach launch but was thumping in there a bit and lack of practice made me go safer but longer paddle was on cards.
Cracking morning, few guys heading out with me on paddle skis. first convo with a another yak fisher whilst rigging up. Being Newcastle of course we have worked together in the past. He was waiting for his mate so I set off









had a Gulp on 4" minnow on 2 gram head and a 4" red and white super flatty diver on 4 kg and 6 kg mono respectively

headed ut of harbour and headed south at mouth of harbour got my first strike on plastic rig. went deep and couldnt budge him. ended up straightening my hook

rerigged and headed for big ben had 2 just undersized tailor on travel across.
fiddled with sounder settings as it seemed a bit cluttered . resolved 
checked out back of reef flicked my plastic nearly onto shelf but no luck.









Noticing birds working around Groper I started paddling accross the gap. arrived a few stinkers were on and here is where i had my first YAK DOH 
Not knowing the rules governing boats working school of fish, i didnt just want to paddle through the guts of it with my 2 rigs trailing so pulled short and in the direction they were heading . pulling my lighter rig in i managed to get a tangle with second rig.
so there i sit in yak with 100's of solid salmon going ballistic around me , the three boats there all getting solid fish. and im untangling DOH
sort myself out and school has vanished DOH DOH DOH
Oh well paddled around from groper to newcastle beach staying as close to rockshelf as the swell allowed . 
came back around and just off baths another school started working, no boats so into it i go. double hook up
nice salmon in after fun fight on 6 kg line








lturn to other rig and start bringing him in. going well tillcolor then like a steam train off it goes. straightened hook
oh well that rod into holder and flick out other rig and back through school . on again. this one was a battle and a half and got to yak to have him half one last dash whilst i was trying to haul it to net. ripped the corner of his mouth off sorry mate

school moved off and i pursued after rigging up plastics again on 4kg setup. this rigged got hit again when i paddled into school and I recon I hooked a passing sub cause there was no stopping this thing tll hook pulled staright. stuff that I thought and paddled through with other rig and got my last salmon of morning. fantastic battle lots of jumps and deep runs

getting near nine and on a promise headed back , wind had picked up a touch and was considering paddling in through corner at nobbys cutting my return in half. but didnt have the balls so did the long paddle back around with nothing else

all in all a great morning out. never fished from yak or boat in a school like that and man what a rush. fishing busting everwhere and great hookups. need to do some emty runs at beach launch and return


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good one Bludymick. Exciting stuff. Gotta love bust-ups.

One thing - straightened hooks? Try the TT range of jigheads, called Headhunter Extreme. They are a much stronger hook. I think this is the one ....
http://www.lureworld.com.au/getimage.php?id_Large=2224 , but better ring to make sure cause they are no longer called Head Hunter Extreme. Also note the sizing is different from the rest of the TT range (and different in fact from most other brands). If you buy the 2/0 in this range, it is closer to a 3/0 or above in most other hook sizes.

Even big Snapper can't bend them.

cheers

trev


----------



## mmmBEER (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like a great morning. Wish I could've been there...


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks kayakone
thats exactly the response id hoped for. I will be looking for them.
wasnt too dissapointed yesterday. 2 nice solid fish . more would have been greedy
Just love the battles with our finned freinds below. esp on the yak
Ive brained heaps of salmon on the beach and rocks. a few a lot bigger than the ones I had yesterday but its different in a yak
so much fun and being amongst a school that you could just reach down and grabb one is pretty special as well

MMMBEEER. wished you were well enough to join me . we have got the whole future for some adventures like these mate


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Mick

Please let me know the right number designator when you check with Lure World, cause I need some more too. We have been using them for 18 months now, and a 5-6 ' cobia have not bent them, nor several sharks to 4'6", nor any snapper up to 94 cm. They should be the goods!

Suggest you get some 2/0's and 3/0's to start with. (remember they're bigger than that)

trev


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Great report and photos. Salmon are fun to catch.
what colour of SP did you use?

No need for surf launches around newcastle, because there are alot of safe launche sites. 
The only surf launch required is if you go to Broughton Island.


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Game fisher said:


> Great report and photos. Salmon are fun to catch.
> what colour of SP did you use?
> 
> No need for surf launches around newcastle, because there are alot of safe launche sites.
> The only surf launch required is if you go to Broughton Island.


Thanks mate 
i was using a 4" / 10cm minnow gulp that was black on top and silver below
and a red and white diver
thinking of launch in corner at nobbys just gets me into the area I want to be fishing quicker, and also I havn done launches yet and need to practice so that when i go to broughton island and such it wont be an issue
Very much up on wanting to be able back myself in any situation and beach landings especially I need to be confident in my skills.


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

In regards to schooling fish with boats and yaks already fishing it
whats the rules regarding

I imagine I did the correct thing in stoping on the edge or in fact into the direction the school was moving towards and not trolling on through
Is that correct???


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Mick, fab report! Don't know ANY of your spots or locations, but still felt I was right there with you.

Thanks.


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Good one Bludymick. Exciting stuff. Gotta love bust-ups.
> 
> One thing - straightened hooks? Try the TT range of jigheads, called Headhunter Extreme. They are a much stronger hook. I think this is the one ....
> http://www.lureworld.com.au/getimage.php?id_Large=2224 , but better ring to make sure cause they are no longer called Head Hunter Extreme. Also note the sizing is different from the rest of the TT range (and different in fact from most other brands). If you buy the 2/0 in this range, it is closer to a 3/0 or above in most other hook sizes.
> ...


Hey trev
ordered some gear tonight

hoping i have the right stuff as I usually just go into tackle shops and go by what i see not read.

anyways I ordered 
1/12 oz #1hw- jighead product code 1558
1/16 oz #1hw jighead bulk pack product code 0710
1/40 oz #11/oH HWS jighead pack product code 1822

just to get some variety in my tackle box


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

dru said:


> Mick, fab report! Don't know ANY of your spots or locations, but still felt I was right there with you.
> 
> Thanks.


Haha 
Nobbys is the beach where we parked that big red boat called the pasha bulker a few years ago

here is a picture









1 Horseshoe beach
2 corner of nobbys beach where I thought about launches from
3 big ben reef 
4 nobbys reef 
5 The groper where I got tangled up at missed the school
6 Newcastle beach where i paddled around to 
7 the back of newcastle baths where i ended up meeting school and getting my fish

hope that helps you picture it better my freind


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Bludymick said:


> hope that helps you picture it better my freind


Utterly. Looks very fishy.


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

dru said:


> Bludymick said:
> 
> 
> > hope that helps you picture it better my freind
> ...


is great fishing
me and mate have brained many a fish behind nobbies reef in his stink boat and over at the groper rock fished with the cunji underfoot for big bream and drummer

harbour has quite a few jew and flatties 
plenty tailor , and bream 
in the area between the groper and newcastle baths i have been told there is a jew hole that is fantastic and on the flatter days im gunna explore that area a lot. thus taking off in corner is a great shortcut instead of paddling out the harbour


----------



## sog (Jun 9, 2012)

great report mick
its great fun when the salmon are busting up around you and chasing them down as they move around
makes me feel like a kid again
no wonder we love this kayak fishing business
looks like a beautiful area to fish too


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Very impressed with lure world
Ordered tuesday night and received today Thursday
Great effort


----------

